# Bachmann's warranty



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I am soon trading some of my trains towards an older Bachmann J Class and its missing the main rod screws! I wanna know if Bachmann would replace the whole engine or just repair it?It'd be sweet to have a new one.That older Bachmann has a tendency to have bad plastic gear material and yes, they shrink and crack.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had one experience with Bachmann and if their products have questionable quality on a few models,their warranty service on the other hand is excellent.However,you can't expect any manufacturer to warrant their products forever.

You can always try it,but I doubt they'd repair or replace it for free.And depending on the age of your loco,it is possible that even spare parts are no more available.Just ask Bachmann through their website,they'll tell you what's your best option.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I am soon trading some of my trains towards an older Bachmann J Class and its missing the main rod screws! I wanna know if Bachmann would replace the whole engine or just repair it?It'd be sweet to have a new one.That older Bachmann has a tendency to have bad plastic gear material and yes, they shrink and crack.


Bachmann's policy is that if they still make the model and replacement parts for it they will send you suitable replacement parts. In situations where they still make the model but the parts have changed they send you the newer replacement. I had an older split chassis GS4 with a bad motor. They don't make the split chassis anymore but they make the DCC onboard version. I sent them $40 and got a brand new DCC version. Best of luck.
-Art


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Its the 2nd re-release where it came in that snazzy yellow box with an J Class on it and its mark limited edition. I'll send off the loco first and keep the box and insert! Likes it too much.I did send them an email. Just gotta wait.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got word back. They indeed say its too old for the newer parts to work! I'll be getting a new one! Just gots to gets $15! Also, did they come with rapidos or what coupler?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Isn't this a deal?You are happy,I'd be too.Couplers?It may vary depending on date made.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The newest one! Can't wait!


----------



## buccsfan64 (Jan 22, 2012)

i just returned two older Norther 484's and a Prairie. I'll see what they send me in return, they said they didnt have this anymore.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I sent in a new 4-6-0 that I messed up trying to get apart to return it to DC status, and they fixed it. I sent in $25.00 plus shipping and they fixed it and returned it to me in new shape. Their service dept is great. They are to be commended for their service dept..


----------



## buccsfan64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bachmann just delivered two new 4-8-4's and a new Prairie Flyer yesterday for the $15 fee per car. I had bought these used and they didnt run well so i sent them back. Great warranty on these.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

neither of those two engines ever ran very well, I've had some over the years, sold em. One of these days I want to get another 2-6-2 and repower it with a better motor so I'll have a good running loco for my logging short line.


----------



## buccsfan64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya, the two I sent back one ran rough, the other wouldn't hit reverse. They were fairly old though. Hoping these new ones might be slightly better.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

That's great to hear about Bachmann as my Acela has some issues. Also, I wish they made the J-Class in a New Haven scheme like Williams does with the O Gauge. It's a Bachmann company... 










They modeled the color scheme after the pro to, a Baldwin I-5. It's my favorite loco. Though it's not the same, its close enough for this guy.


----------

